# Do you believe in breeding mixed breeds?



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I've seen a ton of new "designer breeds" lately, and I was wondering if you are for or against them?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i think we all know how i feel


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Me too, I don't think that mixed breeding should happen. Our shelters are so full already


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

If this gets even the slightest bit out of hand it's gone


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

HELL NO.
I hate people who breed mixed breeds. There are NO responsible breeders of designer mutts in my opinion. I absolutely hate it. These breeders should go spend some time in an animal shelter and have to euthanize 30+ animals a day, many of which are purebreds, and even more are mutts (similar to these designer breeds, hmm), then see if they are doing any good by adding to the population.
The only type of mix breeding I would ever condone would be for things like hunting dogs. Many times hunters mix certain breeds to get traits - IE a Leopard Dog and a Pitbull, to get the traits of both in a hunting dog. They are breeding to add to their own stock, and they have a definate purpose. But even then..


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbup:



Sariss said:


> HELL NO.
> I hate people who breed mixed breeds. There are NO responsible breeders of designer mutts in my opinion. I absolutely hate it. These breeders should go spend some time in an animal shelter and have to euthanize 30+ animals a day, many of which are purebreds, and even more are mutts (similar to these designer breeds, hmm), then see if they are doing any good by adding to the population.
> The only type of mix breeding I would ever condone would be for things like hunting dogs. Many times hunters mix certain breeds to get traits - IE a Leopard Dog and a Pitbull, to get the traits of both in a hunting dog. They are breeding to add to their own stock, and they have a definate purpose. But even then..


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree. I don't get what all the hype is about spending hundreds of dollars on a mixed breed. If you want a mixed breed, why not go to a shelter and save a dog's life instead? I think a lot of people are misinformed about them...I know of several people that think they got this great bargain on this "rare" breed that comes with papers! But what they don't know is that the papers don't mean a thing and they could've saved a ton of money by just adopting!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I personally think people should have to take a very expensive course to breed their dogs. I kno wit wouldn't stop everyone, but if they made it a really bad thing to breed with out this course taken, then it might deter people from doing it. It might also help with people haveing puppy mills and buying dogs from puppy mills and we all know that getting rid of puppy mills is the best thing for all the dogs. and my god does a chipoo have to happen??? they sound like a bad bowel movement!! like a shitzpoo, wow that one must have hurt to pass. Chihuahua's are beautiful dogs to begin with, why mess with perfection??? (I hope I didn't offend anyone with my -poo jokes, it's just my opinion)


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Although mixed breed dogs can make good quality house pets, i would have to say that no, i dont agree with it when its done intentionally.
Ive had a mixed bred dog before that i rescued from the kennels. He was given to us as a Jack Russell cross and he was so lovely, but abused from his former home, which did damage his personality. But apart from that, he was a lovely little thing, and the kids loved him.
But i dont agree with someone who gets two dogs and breeds them together to get pups and money. I know of one person who i always see posts from on dog ad websites in the UK. He has a chihuahua dog (looks cross) but he claims its full chihuahua, and breeds it with anything and everything, just to get the money! Ive seen loads of ads from this fella whos constantly putting this dog up for stud with any breed of dog (last ad i saw, the dog had fathered a litter with the mother been a labrador!!)

Also, on a different note, i was driving upto the vets to pick Milo up last week, and i went past a little pets shop, with a sign outside saying 'mixed breed dogs available'
I thought it was shocking!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

totally agree with you sariss


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

I always thought "mixed breeds" were "OOPS!". Why do we pay big money for our AKC Chihuahuas if some bozo can breed any two dogs and charge the same or sometimes more that we get for all our careful work and record keeping. We always had a "mutt" around the farm but it either just showed up or someone gave it to us. There was never any money paid for a mixed breed dog. If you JUST HAVE TO HAVE a designer dog go to the pound. You can pick out one that is already on the ground, see it's color, size and disposition. Safer bet you'll get what you're looking for than to breed for a designer look.

The above is just my humble opinion but I'll stick by it.

Mimi


----------



## Violettta (Jul 7, 2006)

I voted “If they are healthy, then think again and maybe NOT do it ?”  and now let me tell you why:

The breeds that we have today are nothing les then older breeds of dog combined together, so why stop this process from taking place when we all enjoy the breeds of today? (I hope that I am making some sense here ...  ) In some years, maybe the Malti-poo will be recognize as a breed or who knows … 

I do however strongly agree with making laws that will protect animals (all kind) from abusive owners and these people should never be allowed to own a pet!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

No, not at all. I mean, people argue for taking the responsible breeding steps but there is no responsible reason to breed a mix. They have higher chances of health and temperment problems imo and I don't think anyone who breeds a mix can be considered an ethical breeder.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree with Gypsy. With purebreds, you know what to expect. You know what these puppies are going to look like, and they were bred for a reason.

If I were going to get a mixed breed, I would go to a shelter. There are always so many mixed breed puppies at the Petsmart rescue as well.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

My family has a mixed breed, he's a huge beagle something and I love him to death.  He was from someone who decided to breed their mixes together (a mother and son also by the way as we found out who the people were later) and got tired of the pups when they were born, they dumped them over our fence in the winter and we had to find homes for all their siblings. It was very hard. 

I just think it's ridiculous that people are paying so much money for a mixed breed if it's called "designer breed" but rescue and shelters have to work their butts off to get anyone to take a normal mix. :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is really sad. I'm glad that your family ended up with the puppies, I'm sure that they all found great homes. I wish that more mixed puppies were that lucky


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

I think the process of creating new breeds should be temporarily paused until we solve the issue of euthanizing 6+ million dogs a year due to overpopulation.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree. I volunteered at the SPCA, and there were so many purebreds that even came into the shelter. So many people would drop off 3 week old puppies that wouldn't make it, either. So sad


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

Sariss said:


> I think the process of creating new breeds should be temporarily paused until we solve the issue of euthanizing 6+ million dogs a year due to overpopulation.


I completely agree. they may not be chi's at the shelters, but that doesn't mean they don't need love!!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't believe in breeding mixed breeds, but I remember when "cockapoos" were all the rage and now "labradoodles". I think people really want the poodle non-shedding trait, but how do they know that they won't get a giant poodle looking dog with shedding lab hair? 

Also, I saw a funny ad (to me)..."Champion labradoodles". Champions where? Is there a labradoodle kennel club show somewhere?

I own two mixed breeds. One ran away from home ( a backyard with no human contact) and spent every day with us until the owners gave her to us, the other was born "oops" on a ranch (border/aussie mix) and taken to the pound with 13 siblings. They are wonderful dogs and both are FIXED! As is my little, deerhead, non-standard, adorable chi!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

IMO this is just gonna get people worked up and i think that what this topic was made for


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i dont' think you should have to take an expensive course to breed your dog but i do wish there was some way to make sure the breeders are educated on the breed they choose to breed. 
i do not think mixed breeds should be bred because crossing breeds creates even more problems (healthy wise, temperment wise, ect.) 
i am the proud owner of 2 mixed breed pups  we love our doggys to death and wouldnt' change them for the world, BUT they should not have been allowed to be bred in the first place. i do not love them any less because they are mixed but they will not be bred. we are currently workin on saving up for a few surgeries in this household  snip snip :lol:
edited to ad- thanks to information i have found on this sight as well as others i will not be breeding my kujo. he is standard and has good temperment but i do not know his background. i will breed someday in the future  but not with my chis i have now. infact i have already found a breeder in my area to get my first breeder male from (after i have saved plenty of money for anything that could go wrong ) so thank you everyone for all the info!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

T'Molly's Mom said:


> I always thought "mixed breeds" were "OOPS!"


Yup! 
I agree with the majority, and I own a mix!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

LuvMypup said:


> IMO this is just gonna get people worked up and i think that what this topic was made for


But it hasn't gotten out of hand, now has it?


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

No it hasnt but i think that was some of the purpose since every1 has very strong opinions on this


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

From what i know now, i would say that i dont believe in breeding mixed breeds, however i do own a mixed breed that i love to death. I would tell people that if they want a mixed breed then they should go to a shelter, and maybe when all the shelters have 'dried up' (which they never will) then we can start thinking about whether to breed them anymore, but people are always going to buy mixed breed from petstores until its not allowed. And although this really annoys and upsets me, i cant really blame them. Many are not irresponsible pet owners, they just want a dog to love and they dont know any better. A few years ago neither did I. I think my main problem with it is where the dogs have come from. If people were educated maybe they would make a better choice, but then again maybe they wouldnt...


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

"designer breeds"? H-LL NO!
now out-of-standard chihuahuas, i'm not so angry about.. both of mine are out of standard and i could not be happier. i don't want a dog weighing 6 pounds personally.. it's just not something i could be comfortable with if that makes any sense  mine are big and i love them more than anything 
(please don't flame me.. it's just my preference and both of mine are fixed!)


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

why are people freaking out? I understand things went crazy but damn get over it. It makes you not even want to post here. The mods are giving a delete and lock button and know how to use it.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

clek i was just saying that anyone who is upset- because so was i should maybe think about wether this person is real before freaking out.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

And now it looks like stephybooboo was talking to iluvmyvikin...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok calm down there was a faker on here stirring up stuff they are gone now. so if you don't understand half the comments that's what it was


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

sorry katie i was talking about what demi's mom said in a post on this thread. i don't know how to do the quote thingy


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I know you were talking about demi's mom  but I didn't want iluvmyvikin to think you were talking about her!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

lol i didn't even catch that.. i was just thinking  i know my babies are big and i wouldn't want it any other way 
thanks for lookin out for me tho!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Now I'm confused! Who was talking to who?


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

ohh lol forgive me i'm half asleep i really need to go to bed.now i'm like duh steph lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Someone joined to cause problems they're taken care of


----------



## T'Molly's Mom (Oct 3, 2005)

Boy, I get up and go cook supper and wash dishes and come back and wow, I'm lost. Whatever happened must have been interesting. That'll teach me to go off and try to be a good wife! Next time Hubby and the Herd can go to McD for supper. 

Mimi


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

lol tmolly! i only caught it cause i'm a night owl and everyone else is in bed already


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I am totally not trying to start anything, don't drag me into this, I am stating my opinion. I thought that is what this forum was here for!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

In my opinion:
God put all creatures on this earth and gave them the ability to multiply. Is it up to humans to decide which creatures mate with which? If there were no humans to interfere with reproduction what would happen? What would we have if we "let nature take it's course"? I for one do not wish to assume that I know better than God, and therefore choose to say "To each his own".


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

My Girl Pearl said:


> In my opinion:
> God put all creatures on this earth and gave them the ability to multiply. Is it up to humans to decide which creatures mate with which? If there were no humans to interfere with reproduction what would happen? What would we have if we "let nature take it's course"? I for one do not wish to assume that I know better than God, and therefore choose to say "To each his own".



VERY NICE POST!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Violettta said:


> I voted “If they are healthy, then think again and maybe NOT do it ?”  and now let me tell you why:
> 
> The breeds that we have today are nothing les then older breeds of dog combined together, so why stop this process from taking place when we all enjoy the breeds of today? (I hope that I am making some sense here ...  ) In some years, maybe the Malti-poo will be recognize as a breed or who knows …
> 
> I do however strongly agree with making laws that will protect animals (all kind) from abusive owners and these people should never be allowed to own a pet!


I completely agree!

I am not against crossing AT ALL if done responsibly, by this i mean with consideration to temperament, health and possible homes.

Most pedigree dogs were once a cross of some sort before given recognition as a breed, indeed the labradoodle (Labrador x poodle) has recently been recognised as a breed in the UK.

I think that it is just as common to have homeless pedigrees then crosses. I think it really is all down to responsible breeding and rehoming.

I think you can make some beautiful and wonderful dogs by crossing 2 breeds together, Scruffy is an example of this :-D


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

That is a good point lecohen and Scruffy is a gorgeous example of that as is my Coco. My problem with it is mainly impulse buys and puppy mills etc as that is where many of the mixed breed puppies come from.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

no no demi was not at all try to fight. just stating my opinion as well. i was half agreeing with you  there should be some kind of training for breeders


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

My husband's brother bought a dog 4 years ago after about 16 months he couldn't cope with the dog. so i took him in. he's a lovely dog and just needed time spent on him. a couple of months later he bought another dog it was like "aarrgg will he not learn, he doesnt have the time/patience for a dog" well anyway this dog seemed to be better for him, so he got another :banghead: well this dog didnt suit him and went to the shelter. now he has another dog a bitch who has just had puppies to his first dog 8 all together sadely 1 died. and he is already talkingt about her having another little next year.
well the bitch they found wondering the streets so who knows how old she is, no vets checks have been done before she got pregnant and she's a sort of collie cross, it makes me so mad. accidence happen and all you can do is place the puppies in the best homes you can find but this was done for him to make a bit of money on some pups that aren't even purebreeds.
I love mixed breed dog i have 2 but there are enough in the world. i would never want there not to be mutts. but less would be nice...jmo


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

My Girl Pearl said:


> In my opinion:
> God put all creatures on this earth and gave them the ability to multiply. Is it up to humans to decide which creatures mate with which? If there were no humans to interfere with reproduction what would happen? What would we have if we "let nature take it's course"? I for one do not wish to assume that I know better than God, and therefore choose to say "To each his own".


And then there would be no chihuahuas at all 

Before humans began domesticating and controlling breeding, dogs were wild, extremely vicious, and there were only about three different breeds of dogs; they were like wolves. They killed people. There is no joy in that


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I love the breed differences so much. When I got my first purebred dog, a Sheltie, I loved reading about them and seeing how she had all the traits that a Sheltie has (except she was perfect, of course! ) Now, I'm enjoying the traits that Dolly has that mean she is a chi, through and through. I love my mixed dogs as well and they have wonderful traits of ALL breeds, but when you see a dog exhibit just what you thought it would...it's really neat.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

My Girl Pearl said:


> In my opinion:
> God put all creatures on this earth and gave them the ability to multiply. Is it up to humans to decide which creatures mate with which? If there were no humans to interfere with reproduction what would happen? What would we have if we "let nature take it's course"? I for one do not wish to assume that I know better than God, and therefore choose to say "To each his own".


You haven't visited many shelters in your life time, have you?  Only when you've seen sad eyes looking at you as they are dragged to the "death room", while all the others freeze and stop barking because they know what's going on (even if you don't believe it, animals feel death way before we can), only then we can discuss this subject.
God put all the creatures on this earth, but god didn't make us breed them, sell them and leave them by the road. He didn't tell us to domesticate them, dress them up in skirts and coats, he didn't make us create creatures that completely depend on us in every way possible..... dogs don't have any natural enemies (or at least not enough of them) therefore we CAN'T let them breed as they like, unless you want to wake up one day, look at the steet you live in and notice there's thousands of dogs walking in groups and terrorizing everyone around. Have you ever been to any African or Asian countries? Have you seen how it's like there? Have you seen dogs eating their own pups just to survive? Eating each other just because there's not enough food for everyone? ...... so much about god's creatures and multiplying. This world is not perfect and we have to be realistic about it!!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes, I have been to the shelter many times. I am one of the oldest people on this forum, and in my lifetime have had many different dogs. Patch is the first dog I ever actually bought from a breeder, and Pearl was given to me. The others all came from the shelter. All were spayed and neutered as I am a strong believer in owner responsibility. In my other post I think I was just trying to say that I won't judge others.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I feel that 'breeding mixed breeds' and 'breeding for designer breeds' are two different avenues.. 

I look at 'breeding mixed breeds' may be an 'oops' situation, where as 'breeding for designer breeds', although most 'designs' have a commercial value (i.e. puggle, very popular in Miami and CA), there are instances, such as the labrodoodle, that can ultimately positively impact society (i.e. combining qualities of two great breeds to produce a super breed to help people with disabilities). 

Just my opinion..


----------



## Mercy (May 17, 2006)

JoJos_Mom said:


> I feel that 'breeding mixed breeds' and 'breeding for designer breeds' are two different avenues..
> 
> I look at 'breeding mixed breeds' may be an 'oops' situation, where as 'breeding for designer breeds', although most 'designs' have a commercial value (i.e. puggle, very popular in Miami and CA), there are instances, such as the labrodoodle, that can ultimately positively impact society (i.e. combining qualities of two great breeds to produce a super breed to help people with disabilities).
> 
> Just my opinion..


Agreed. Since most breeds are manmade, why not continue trying to make better. Real "designer dogs" are not just mutts. They were bred for a specific reason from 2 prime purebreds. That is the theory anyway. In reality, it's less than perfect, but so is everything, including breeding purebreds. The whole if you want a mutt get a dog from a shelter thing is odd. Why buy a purebred at all, if there are needy dogs in shelters? What, pray tell, is so special about a purebred that isn't special about the poor dogs in shelters?

I'm not trying to flame, I'm just curious. We don't really have very many shelters in Tokyo (if at all), but we do have plenty of adorable "designer dogs".


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Well purebreds tend to have specific personality and temperment traits that you won't find in a shelter, for one  Which is why I chose a chihuahua myself, for their personality, and other quirks that make them the way they are. They are also small, which fits into my lifestyle perfectly. Personally I am wary of getting dogs in shelters because they can have behaviour problems and such, and I don't have the time or patience to break those habits. There aren't really any shelters around me either. There is one in this city, I went there once and there were only about four dogs, they were all huge and old. I felt bad for them, and wish I could save them, but they weren't the dogs for me. That is a personal choice I believe ^_^


----------



## Mercy (May 17, 2006)

luvballet said:


> Well purebreds tend to have specific personality and temperment traits that you won't find in a shelter, for one  Which is why I chose a chihuahua myself, for their personality, and other quirks that make them the way they are. They are also small, which fits into my lifestyle perfectly. Personally I am wary of getting dogs in shelters because they can have behaviour problems and such, and I don't have the time or patience to break those habits. There aren't really any shelters around me either. There is one in this city, I went there once and there were only about four dogs, they were all huge and old. I felt bad for them, and wish I could save them, but they weren't the dogs for me. That is a personal choice I believe ^_^


In total agreement with you. But at the same time, don't you think the people who buy "designer dogs" are going with their personal choice too? Why should they be the only ones who "have to" get dogs from shelters to get their choice of dog?


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i, too am one of the older members of this forum. here is my take on things. if we are not to judge "or give our opinion" than how would this world ever function. i judge others morals, if they are law abiding, and if they are responsible pet owners which to me means responsible breeders. 
my dogs are spayed and if it weren't so expensive my horse would be too. thank goodness stallions are running around at strays


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

All I could say is..this is going nowhere and another one bite the dust.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Mercy said:


> In total agreement with you. But at the same time, don't you think the people who buy "designer dogs" are going with their personal choice too? Why should they be the only ones who "have to" get dogs from shelters to get their choice of dog?


Well, I didn't say myself that they should get them from shelters


----------



## Mercy (May 17, 2006)

luvballet said:


> Well, I didn't say myself that they should get them from shelters


Okidoki!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

We had a number of mixed breed dogs growing up and they were all wonderful, but our shelters are absolutely overflowing and 99% of the dogs you see are mixed. I have very rarely ever seen a purbred at the shelter. That is the main problem I have with "mixed breeding". My second concern is the health of the pups born. Again, we owned mixed breed dogs when I was a child and we were very lucky that all were pretty healthy, but you just never know what you are going to get wihen people start "mixing".


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

The reason I say you should get a mixed breed from the shelter is because there are usually mixed puppies at the shelters and they are also overflowing with young mixes. We don't have many purebreds there and any purebreds there are older adults. 

I know some people find nothing wrong with it but I think it's just a huge problem with people breeding mixes, it was bad enough when they were accidents but now it's become a trend and people think they can make money off it by sticking two dogs together. I've seen websites where you just tell them what mix you'd like and they'll get it for you within 6 months. It totally undermines the reasons for dog breeding, to preserve a breed that you love. As for the labradoodles and such being good service dogs, labs are fine service dogs and if you want something nonshedding why not get a poodle?


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

I have rescued mutts and purebreds. The sad truth IMO is that there is just to few true breeders. Ones out only for the money are not true breeders IMO. So IMO the real problem isn't what is bred as much as who is doing the breeding. Just my opion.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Gypsy said:


> As for the labradoodles and such being good service dogs, labs are fine service dogs and if you want something nonshedding why not get a poodle?


Or, why not 'design' an excellent service dog that doesn't shed?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

JoJos_Mom said:


> Or, why not 'design' an excellent service dog that doesn't shed?


I hate to point it out but Labradoodles do still shed as they can take after either coat type, they also still have throwback puppies even in later generation litters of just breeding labradoodles. Plus whats wrong with using a poodle as a service dog people do they're highly intelligent, why dont people specialise in breeding the quieter natured ones and creating a service strain rather than a whole new breed.

I just wanted to add as for creations like Malti-poos why even bother maltese dont shed anyway and neither do poodles so what was the point in mixing them, anyway this is just my opinion but look at the facts it seems people want cute puppies, poodles are used because they have larger litters than smaller breeds hence why puppy farmers love them I rest my case, as for everybreed being mixed originally I agree but they were bred for a working purpose of some kind and they werent recognised over night it took years of selective breeding of the best specimens of each breed not what people seem to do with these designer dogs and breed anything with anything without checking family history etc etc. ok said my peace as you can guess I dont agree with it there are far to many rare breeds around that have been with us for centuries that do the same thing as these crosses BUT people dont want them because either they dont know about them or because they arent fashionable.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

JoJos_Mom said:


> Or, why not 'design' an excellent service dog that doesn't shed?


BTW I have one for you curly coated retriever doesnt shed and is highly intelligent and trainable ALSO on the rare breeds list.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

JoJos_Mom said:


> Or, why not 'design' an excellent service dog that doesn't shed?


Why not use a poodle as a service dog?  Poodles are very intelligent and in my opinion more so and more easily trainable than a lab. They also don't shed. And as Sarah said many of the labradoodles still shed.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm 50 years old, and I'm just going to say I love ALL dogs.........purebred AND mixed. I've had both!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Honestly i think that once you cross breeds they definately shouldn't cost money that is for sure. I hate when people advertise that they are selling pomeranian maltese for 300 dollars. Not that I dont think mutts are cute and all but come on now that is not a purebreed. There are a lot of wonderful mutts out there (my parents own one) but because there are so many we really dont need people who breed them on a regular bases. Anyways that is my opinion.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> Why not use a poodle as a service dog?  Poodles are very intelligent and in my opinion more so and more easily trainable than a lab. They also don't shed. And as Sarah said many of the labradoodles still shed.


 They don't use poodles because they need so much grooming. Duh Lab Poodle mixes with poodle hair need the same grooming so I think there is no point to any of it


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I LOVE all dogs too.  I have had mixed and purebred and there is certainly nothing wrong with a mixed breed, they need love too. I just don't think they should purposely be bred.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Nine said:


> We had a number of mixed breed dogs growing up and they were all wonderful, but our shelters are absolutely overflowing and 99% of the dogs you see are mixed. I have very rarely ever seen a purbred at the shelter. That is the main problem I have with "mixed breeding". My second concern is the health of the pups born. Again, we owned mixed breed dogs when I was a child and we were very lucky that all were pretty healthy, but you just never know what you are going to get wihen people start "mixing".


Really? When I worked at the shelter, anywhere from 20-40% were purebred. Some even had papers.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Sariss said:


> Really? When I worked at the shelter, anywhere from 20-40% were purebred. Some even had papers.


I agree the shelter I worked at had at least 20% purebreds. We had St.Bernards, a chihuahua, german shepherds, a whippet, beagles, and a lot more.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't agree with mixed breeding. No one can really know the risks and health problems that might occur during pragnancy and later on in life.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

LadyBelle1 said:


> I agree the shelter I worked at had at least 20% purebreds. We had *St.Bernards*​, a chihuahua, *german*​ shepherds, a whippet, beagles, and a lot more.



I think this depends greatly on the area you live in. We have an animal control and this is where all strays and people who don't have to do much but drop your dog off at the door. Then we also have an SPCA. They have more purebreds etc. They don't take in any strays though only owner give ups and you have to have proof the dog belongs to you.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't think we will ever reach a consensus but I think it's important that we respect each other's opinion on the matter, we can all agree that our first concern is RESPONSIBLE breeding and rehoming.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Everyones defintion of responsible breeding is different. However, by my definition of responsible breeding, there is no such thing as a responsible breeder who breeds mutts.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

There is a difference between 'mutts' and 'crosses'

'mutts' are derived from unknown parentage whereas a cross is usually not.

To breed a 'mutt' is usually a result of an accidental litter and is never a responsible thing to do however to breed together 2 breeds to make a specific cross can be done responsibly IMO


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

To me, a mutt is a dog that is not purebred. To me there are two types of crosses - Mutts, and Designer Mutts. "Crosses" and "Mutts" in my opinion can not be bred "responsibly", because certain things that are done that a breeder does to make me consider them responsible cannot be done with mixed breed dogs. But that's simply my opinion.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbleft: :thumbleft:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Obviously everyone has a diff opinion here  No one persons is better than anothers just diff. So let's all just agree to disagree & try to not bring up a topic you think will start an argument :thumbleft:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Amen to that Alisha!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I voted No. To me a mutt is a mutt. To breed 2 different breeds to get a new "designer breed" is ridiculous. If you want a cross bred dog, go to a shelter.


----------

